

Show HN: Derulo, a tool for manipulating JSON files - lavelle
https://github.com/lavelle/derulo

======
evertonfuller
This is the funnest thing I've seen in weeks in regards to tech. Nice job. And
looks like a nice tool too.

~~~
dm2
Why is everyone saying this is funny? I don't get it.

~~~
sethhochberg
Jason Derulo is a successful pop musician right now.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_Derulo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_Derulo)

The wordplay is Jason -> JSON.

------
christiangenco
The name is funny, but after a minute of clicking around the repo I'm still
not sure what this actually does.

The linked help text for your `Usage Examples` isn't very helpful either.

How about an animated gif of you... adding multiple key-value pairs to be
written to the file?

~~~
lavelle
Nice idea. That could definitely explain things faster than a description of
it. I'll make one this afternoon.

~~~
predius
Understood immediately when I saw it, thanks to that!

------
rane
How are you supposed to exit the REPL? I end up with empty braces in the file.

    
    
      ~ ❯❯❯ derulo hello
      Entering Derulo interactive JSON builder.
      prompt: key:  foo
      prompt: value:  bar
      prompt: key:  %
      ~ ❯❯❯ cat hello.json
      {}%

~~~
lavelle
Yeah, as a quick hack I made it so typing 'end' for a key or value exits it.
This is obviously a valid key or value though, so something else is needed.

Maybe some control sequence would work? Not sure how you handle those in Node.

~~~
lavelle
Fixed now. Just type Ctrl-C. Thanks for the report.

~~~
rane
How about Ctrl-D as well. Probably makes a bit more sense.

~~~
nailer
+1, Ctrl D is interrupt, and bash, node, python, etc. use it to quit.

~~~
lavelle
I think I'll keep Ctrl+D for quitting the whole program, Ctrl+C for just
finishing the REPL and going to the save/discard prompt.

------
gabebw
If you need a JSON "API" to test it against, may I suggest derulo.json:
[http://gabebw.com/derulo.json](http://gabebw.com/derulo.json)

------
farmdve
If Jason Derulo finds out about this, he might sue :P There was an instance
with Kanye West and the altcoin Coineye which he destroyed.

~~~
lavelle
I love the idea of Jason Derulo becoming aware of the existence of a Node.js
module.

------
joelrunyon
I'm not a developer - but this is funny.

------
frankblizzard
please add a feature to re-order properties alphabetically, that would be
super useful. derulo package wiggle ;)

------
Kip9000
oh no you didn't..

~~~
StavrosK
He did, and I like it.

------
guru1206
hahahahhahahahaha

